# LeMans 24hr - 2012



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone else intending to go? Perhaps a pic and some beers for those that will?

G.


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes indeed. Going Thursday to Monday via package arranged with Speedchills


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

RockManPop said:


> Yes indeed. Going Thursday to Monday via package arranged with Speedchills


Yeah me too. I cant wait. Going with EVO magazine package.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice. Thursday to Monday here too.


----------



## BAZ8465 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tuesday to Monday for me.

10th consecutive year this year.

http://beermountain.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3711

Taking the TTS down as long as it get here by then :roll:


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Sneak preview of the 80th edition...
http://www.quattroworld.com/2012-24...eal-preview-for-the-80th-24-hours-of-le-mans/


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking at doing thursday to Monday too


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Logistics suggestion for those who may care,

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/

Been out of the car too many times :wink: :lol:


----------



## neilpioneer (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll be there from Thursday onwards, but won't be in my TT. A friend of mine has recently passed his pilot's license so we'll be flying into Le Mans airport. Look out for three idiots in full RAF dress uniform, in Speedchills.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes I am going down Friday to Monday see you boys down their


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The wife and i went in 2010 with Audi hospitality but it cost £1000 each. We were thinking of going this year but the price has gone up to £1750. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.truth-in-24.com/

Part II has been shown in the US. I think the plan is to make it available on iTunes mid-May.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Saw this on Pistonheads. Looks like good advice.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=25&t=1156007&mid=0&nmt=Advice+from+the+ACO


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Only 2 weeks now. Cant wait !!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Going Thursday to Monday, not in the TT but one of my sons is chauffeuring me down there in his car, so beers aplenty, looks like I could drive there and he could drive home....sound familiar?


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Going Thursday to Monday, not in the TT but one of my sons is chauffeuring me down there in his car, so beers aplenty, looks like I could drive there and he could drive home....sound familiar?


Hope it's an Audi ;-). Joking aside, sounds like a few of us are going although not in a TT  . Where's everyone staying? Airtrack for me.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

glslang said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Going Thursday to Monday, not in the TT but one of my sons is chauffeuring me down there in his car, so beers aplenty, looks like I could drive there and he could drive home....sound familiar?
> ...


Not an Audi, but similar, a 996, TT with an engine fitted in the boot  Obviously went down the production line backwards I guess, just means my fuel contribution will be twice as much as it would have been in the TT , as it averages 20mpg  , staying at Bounty Lakes.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Going Thursday to Monday, not in the TT but one of my sons is chauffeuring me down there in his car, so beers aplenty, looks like I could drive there and he could drive home....sound familiar?
> ...


Airtrack too for me


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

neilc said:


> Airtrack too for me


 Mind the black TT and the camera with the big lens then  . Will get a beer or two if you happen to be around.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Airtrack too for me
> ...


Sounds good to me , see you there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Leaving in 3 hours time


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm off too. Will only be there tomorrow though.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

A few pics here (too many to post),

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrflow/sets/72157630228217102/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> A few pics here (too many to post),
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrflow/sets/72157630228217102/


Nice pics there  I think I saw your car at the Holiday Inn on the Wednesday night then again in the airtrack campsite. You got beige leather ?

Neil


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

I do indeed. Were you the blue QS ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> I do indeed. Were you the blue QS ?


Thats me , I never actually saw you though only the car. You should have come over and said hello.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Unsure of people's reactions tbh. Felt a bit awkward.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> Unsure of people's reactions tbh. Felt a bit awkward.


Always a good reaction towards a fellow TT driver


----------

